# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Survey.. what departments to get rid of..

## opal

get those clicking mice going... I'm in the first box - having an elimination party

https://www.whitehouse.gov/reorganiz...ecutive-branch

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

(looking like a kid in a candy store...)

----------


## phill4paul

More power to you. I'm not going to go on a government site and present myself as a limited government extremist.

----------


## opal

> More power to you. I'm not going to go on a government site and present myself as a limited government extremist.


oh what the hell, sometimes I just can't help myself.   I went ahead because there were fill in the boxes areas too.  I suggested decentralizing the  DC govt.. we have the tech to govern from home.. all elected officials can have offices in their own homes.. govt operated secure *cough* skype-like meetings, sessions.. and since they all insist on a minimum wage..they can have just that.  If they want a staff.. lettem buy one themselves. 
 Sell off all the offices vacated by non-constitutional "departments"  and anywhere they are left with property, they pay the property tax equal or above what the locals pay for the same value property.
Oh.. no expense accounts or free travel with the office either.
The survey asked for benefits too.. so I went with cost savings, getting the elected officials back to the constituents they allegedly represent - sweeping the knees out of the lobbying business... and obeying the constitution.
I think the only thing on the list that I didn't do anything with is the Smithsonian - but I didn't look into it's budget.

----------


## fisharmor

Well this is certainly not conducive to being done with a phone while driving.
 It is certainly progress that they are even asking this question.
 It would be greater progress if they offered select all checkboxes.
 It would be greatest progress if they didn't feel the need to ask.

----------


## osan

> get those clicking mice going... I'm in the first box - having an elimination party
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/reorganiz...ecutive-branch



Cannot comment anonymously.


FAIL.

----------


## jmdrake

> get those clicking mice going... I'm in the first box - having an elimination party
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/reorganiz...ecutive-branch


Yippie!  Ctrl-A speeds up the process.




> (looking like a kid in a candy store...)


LOL




> More power to you. I'm not going to go on a government site and present myself as a limited government extremist.


Good point.  I'm definitely not giving them my name, email, etc.  In fact I may hold of and just do this at the library.  You can get on a computer there anonymously.  (Don't have to use your library card or anything).

----------


## jmdrake

> Cannot comment anonymously.
> 
> 
> FAIL.


How to fill out the form anonymously.

Firstname: John
Lastname: Doe
Email: nonya@business.com
City: Hell
State: Michigan (real place)
Country: Ewe Ess Aye!  Ewe Ess Aye!

----------


## Lamp

Abolish Homeland Security first @opal

----------


## shakey1

> Abolish Homeland Security first


... then the NSA, TSA, CIA, FBI, IRS, MIC (whew), the Fed, EPA... let's face it, ain't gonna happen.

----------


## opal

> Cannot comment anonymously.
> 
> 
> FAIL.


What? No working net alias?

I also noted in a box not for it, that first they ask for your personal info, then at the bottom they say to not include any identifying information.  I think I either used the word fail or told them they need to make up their freekin' minds on that little bit - there was a lot of commenting when I did it.

----------


## TheTexan

I think every department is needed, or they wouldn't have created it in the first place.

Without the Advisory Council on Historic Preservation, how would we know what Historical stuff should be preserved and etc?

----------


## TheTexan

I think it's pretty cool that we have a Japan-United States Friendship Commission.

We should create Friendship Commissions for the other countries also.

----------


## juleswin

CIA is first on my list. Ofc, TPDB would just roll their current duties and employees into a different dept. 

A better question would be, what %age in budget cut would I like to see in Trump's first year. My answer is 15%

----------


## osan

> What? No working net alias?


You can go that route, but there are problems with it.  If "they" cannot verify the name given, your entry would likely be disregarded, not that it wouldn't anyway... that is, unless you chose "NONE" for all the appropriate entries and commented along the lines of "everything is perfect in the USA.  God bless the government!"

What would concern me far more is the possibility that somewhere in the United States Code, it has been declared a crime mala prohibita to make statements of this nature under a false alias.  Insane as it sounds, I would not find it very surprising to discover that one could be charged with obstructing government investigations or operations in the event they used an alias.  Let us not fail to bear in the center of our awarenesses that government universally declares itself perfect and supreme and that any attempt to deceive it is a crime worthy of the most draconian responses.

----------


## fisharmor

> What would concern me far more is the possibility that somewhere in the United States Code, it has been declared a crime mala prohibita to make statements of this nature under a false alias.  Insane as it sounds, I would not find it very surprising to discover that one could be charged with obstructing government investigations or operations in the event they used an alias.  Let us not fail to bear in the center of our awarenesses that government universally declares itself perfect and supreme and that any attempt to deceive it is a crime worthy of the most draconian responses.


You of all people should know that what the law is doesn't matter a whit to any of those people.
If they want to take you down, they'll figure out a way.

----------


## TheTexan

> You of all people should know that what the law is doesn't matter a whit to any of those people.
> If they want to take you down, they'll figure out a way.


Well, they created the feedback form for a reason.  They obviously want to improve.

As long as you don't submit obviously troll submissions like "eliminate all gov departments and give me my money back" or "get rid of the department that made this stupid form"

----------


## TheTexan

> having an elimination party


a/s/l?

----------


## Danke

Department of Redundancy Department.

----------


## Lamp

The ministry of public pimps

----------


## dannno

How many people here think that Hillary Clinton would be asking the public for advice on which Federal Departments to eliminate?

----------


## dannno

lol, why is there a Federal Dept. named after Barry Goldwater?

In 40 years there better not be a federal department named after Ron Paul, unless it is the department on getting rid of other departments, or I will have a fit.

----------


## dannno

> Please eliminate the Bureau of Land Management as soon as possible and pardon all those involved in the Bundy standoff and the eastern Oregon standoff.  Public land management should be handled by the states.
> 
> Federal encroachment onto grazing land has gotten completely out of hand. The BLM can burn down a half a million acres including private property without any recourse, but when a private property owner accidentally burns down a half acre of BLM land, improving the value of the land for them, in order to create a fire break to protect themselves from a fire that was started by lightning, they get terrorism charges and mandatory minimum of 5+ years in prison?
> 
> We can't allow this kind of harassment against the people who work so hard to produce our delicious steaks.


..

----------


## Origanalist

> How many people here think that Hillary Clinton would be asking the public for advice on which Federal Departments to eliminate?


Hillary tries to con a different  bunch than Trump.

----------


## opal

> a/s/l?


uh..way back machine on the fritz there Tex?  I haven't seen that question string since around 2003

a - a lady never tells
s - not right now, thanks
l - earth, mostly

or for the survey

Agriculture
SEC
Labor

----------


## Danke

> a - a lady never tells


Are saying Suzanimal is not a lady?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> what departments to get rid of


All of them, save Justice, State, and Defense (to be renamed War, in the interest of honesty)

----------


## Suzanimal

> a/s/l?


46
F (this morning)
In my sun room on my laptop

----------


## osan

> I think it's pretty cool that we have a Japan-United States Friendship Commission.
> 
> We should create Friendship Commissions for the other countries also.


Agreed.  I've been VERY friendly with a couple of Japanese girls.

Sadly, it was not at the same time and no, they were not twins.

AustinPowersFAIL.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> How many people here think that Hillary Clinton  would be asking the public for advice on which Federal Departments to  eliminate?


Obviously, she wouldn't.

Unlike Trump, she wouldn't have any reason to foster such illusions, because:



> Hillary tries to con a different  bunch than Trump.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Hillary tries to con a different  bunch than Trump.


I disagree.  Hillary, and the Democrats in general, actually give their people what they want.  They deliver.  They are efficient at governance.

If you are a leftist, you are winning all the time.  You get stuff you want all the time.  Your politicians don't con you -- they deliver.

Conservatives, on the other hand, have been perpetually left out in the cold.  _Their_ politicians do not really believe in the project, or are incredibly stupid/lazy and can't get it done.  Even when they control the House, the Senate, and the Presidiency they can't get a single thing done!  They can't reverse a single leftist victory.  Ever!  Much less win any of their own.

Leftist politicians deliver.  If the left were in power so overwhelmingly, would they be getting their agenda passed and ripping down huge swaths of American society?  You betcha they would and nothing would stop them.

----------


## Origanalist

> I disagree.  Hillary, and the Democrats in general, actually give their people what they want.  They deliver.  They are efficient at governance.
> 
> If you are a leftist, you are winning all the time.  You get stuff you want all the time.  Your politicians don't con you -- they deliver.
> 
> Conservatives, on the other hand, have been perpetually left out in the cold.  _Their_ politicians do not really believe in the project, or are incredibly stupid/lazy and can't get it done.  Even when they control the House, the Senate, and the Presidiency they can't get a single thing done!  They can't reverse a single leftist victory.  Ever!  Much less win any of their own.
> 
> Leftist politicians deliver.  If the left were in power so overwhelmingly, would they be getting their agenda passed and ripping down huge swaths of American society?  You betcha they would and nothing would stop them.


Obama was supposed to heal the planet remember? He was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize. No, they were conned and refused to admit it just like Trumps people were. As far as I can see the only people who are going to come out ahead are the law and order crowd. Trump isn't a conservative at heart.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Obama did all kinds of stuff that leftists wanted. There were victories, real victories, to delight them every month when Obama ruled and the Dems held the Congress. And then at least once a year even after Republicans took the Congress.

"Obama was supposed to heal the world" was a con?  Come on. What kind of a con is that?  Obama himself never even said "I am here to usher in the Age of Aquarius," that was his disciples, and even if he had no one would have taken it seriously.  That's not a con. The left got as much as they possibly could have expected from Obama. He delivered.

No, the truth is leftist politicians and activists are effective and efficient. They really, really are. Their agenda is evil, or confused, but they are pretty efficient at pushing it through to implementation. Credit where credit is due. 

Conservative politicians, on the other hand, deserve *no* credit.  Other than credit for being losers. They have been as effective as a lump of mud.  _Total losers for the last 90 years -- and still going strong!_(TM)

----------

